# The Flu Is Here!



## Eric&Lesley

Anyone else hearing about a lot of flu cases? I teach Kindergarten and in my class today only 12 of my 22 students were there. Nearly all were out with the flu!! And no - for those of you wondering - I did not get my flu shot this year for the first time in several years.


----------



## RizFam

Flu hasn't hit Northern Jersey as of yet,







we should be getting it soon tho.


----------



## Ohtrouting

I hope you'll be Okay


----------



## skippershe

I know of quite a few people that actually got flu shots, but still got the flu...

My little boy (5) had it really bad just over a week ago...vomiting, diarrhea, and 104.3 fever all at the same time







I was very close to having to take him to the ER. It lasted over the course of 3-4 days and was sad and horrible to see him have to go through it all. His pediatrician said they had tons of phone calls about the same symtoms.

Tis the season I guess


----------



## prevish gang

Just a note from a medical perspective. The "flu" is the diarrhea, vomiting thing. That is over quickly. Influenza is what we get immunized for. Symptoms for this are quite different. It begins as a respiratory thing (usually cough) that gets rapidly worse. The most significant symptom of influenza is the feeling that you have been run over by a truck. You will just feel sapped. If this happens, do NOT delay if you have not received your flu shot. Get to your doctor within 48 hours of you FIRST symptoms or to an urgent care center. They can give you a drug called Tamiflu that will reduce your symptoms to just a few days as opposed to the 2-3 weeks that influenza will keep you down and prevent the complication of developing bronchitis or even pneumonia. 
Some people do still get influenza after receiving the shot, but that is generally because it did not have time to develop antibodies before you were exposed or either that you got the shot early and were exposed many months later and the protection has worn off. In either case, your symptoms will be lessened by getting your flu shot. If you got it back in Sept and you are high risk and the flu is just now coming to your area, you may want to call your doctor to see if you need to get it again.

I just wanted to clear this up. What we usually call the flu is really just a 24-48 hour virus that really isn't the flu. Kids sometimes experience symptoms longer because they are more easily dehydrated

(*I am not an expert, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night







)

Darlene


----------



## N7OQ

Christmas eve I got the stomach flu, not really the flu but some kinda viral intestinal thing. This is the sickest I have ever been in my life and I had pneumonia once. I hope I never catch that again. I did have the flu earlier this year fever, headache, all my joints hurt runny nose, cough but that was not as bad as what I got the night before Christmas. I work at a Hospital so I'm around all the bad stuff, I have to remember to keep washing my hands with all the anti viral soap we have around the Hospital.


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> (*I am not an expert, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Darlene










Good one! 
never saw that coming









Tami


----------



## Eric&Lesley

prevish gang said:


> Just a note from a medical perspective. The "flu" is the diarrhea, vomiting thing. That is over quickly. Influenza is what we get immunized for. Symptoms for this are quite different. It begins as a respiratory thing (usually cough) that gets rapidly worse. The most significant symptom of influenza is the feeling that you have been run over by a truck. You will just feel sapped. If this happens, do NOT delay if you have not received your flu shot. Get to your doctor within 48 hours of you FIRST symptoms or to an urgent care center. They can give you a drug called Tamiflu that will reduce your symptoms to just a few days as opposed to the 2-3 weeks that influenza will keep you down and prevent the complication of developing bronchitis or even pneumonia.
> Some people do still get influenza after receiving the shot, but that is generally because it did not have time to develop antibodies before you were exposed or either that you got the shot early and were exposed many months later and the protection has worn off. In either case, your symptoms will be lessened by getting your flu shot. If you got it back in Sept and you are high risk and the flu is just now coming to your area, you may want to call your doctor to see if you need to get it again.
> 
> I just wanted to clear this up. What we usually call the flu is really just a 24-48 hour virus that really isn't the flu. Kids sometimes experience symptoms longer because they are more easily dehydrated
> 
> (*I am not an expert, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Darlene


Thanks for the clarification.







Apparently my students must have influenza and not the flu that is short lived. My youngest son, who happens to be in my class this year, has it as well. It did start with a cough, body aches, and fever. Unforunately, he wasn't diaganosed until after 48 hours from his first symtom. If it's past 48 hours, it's too late for the Tamiflu. However, our family doctor put myself, DH, and oldest son on it now just in case.


----------



## Katrina

Eric&Lesley said:


> Anyone else hearing about a lot of flu cases? I teach Kindergarten and in my class today only 12 of my 22 students were there. Nearly all were out with the flu!! And no - for those of you wondering - I did not get my flu shot this year for the first time in several years.


Not sure what part of Ky you're in. 
I'm in Clark county and it's been bad here.
I know Rowan county and Perry county have been closed from Tuesday through the rest of the week because of the flu. There were one or two other counties closed last week in eastern KY for the same thing.


----------



## jlbabb28

I delt with little pukers all weekend two of them. Not fun and I hope no one else gets it.

Jeff


----------



## Highlander96

Jim,

Is it the flu and not train wrecks? I wonder if those trains were made in Japan?

Seriously.................

I had the FLU Monday night and yesterday, and it was BAD.....

Hope everyone is feeling better soon!!!!!

Tim


----------



## skippershe

jlbabb28 said:


> I delt with little pukers all weekend two of them. Not fun and I hope no one else gets it.
> 
> Jeff


I feel your pain Jeff!

So did my sofa, my bed's duvet cover, my nightgown and worst of all, my Restoration Hardward pillow covers and my $80.00 5lb chenille throw









Nothing like washing ABC'd gummy worms and hot chocolate out of these items at 2 am in the garage sink in the freezing cold while your DH is in the hospital recovering from surgery!


----------



## jlbabb28

skippershe said:


> I delt with little pukers all weekend two of them. Not fun and I hope no one else gets it.
> 
> Jeff


I feel your pain Jeff!

So did my sofa, my bed's duvet cover, my nightgown and worst of all, my Restoration Hardward pillow covers and my $80.00 5lb chenille throw









Nothing like washing ABC'd gummy worms and hot chocolate out of these items at 2 am in the garage sink in the freezing cold while your DH is in the hospital recovering from surgery!








[/quote]

one throw blanket, leather couch (now I know why we got it) and the wall yes the wall about three foot up the wall. Friday was snack day at my DD's school so it was a mixture of beef jerky and hot cheeto's. Hot cheeto's will not wash off a wall in case your wondering.

Jeff


----------



## Katrina

Oh yeah, I forget to mention that DD has been spewing since Sunday. Like a Old Faithful....Every hour on the hour.


----------



## jlbabb28

Katrina said:


> Oh yeah, I forget to mention that DD has been spewing since Sunday. Like a Old Faithful....Every hour on the hour.


How can you forget that Jim









Jeff


----------



## Eric&Lesley

Katrina said:


> Anyone else hearing about a lot of flu cases? I teach Kindergarten and in my class today only 12 of my 22 students were there. Nearly all were out with the flu!! And no - for those of you wondering - I did not get my flu shot this year for the first time in several years.


Not sure what part of Ky you're in. 
I'm in Clark county and it's been bad here.
I know Rowan county and Perry county have been closed from Tuesday through the rest of the week because of the flu. There were one or two other counties closed last week in eastern KY for the same thing.
[/quote]

We live near Bowling Green. We have had to close school in the past because of low attendance so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Katrina

jlbabb28 said:


> Oh yeah, I forget to mention that DD has been spewing since Sunday. Like a Old Faithful....Every hour on the hour.


How can you forget that Jim









Jeff
[/quote]

Update: she just ran full speed into the bathroom and thought she had made it. Only problem was she didn't lift the lid.


----------



## Not Yet

It swept through our entire house - all six of us - during the last 4 days. Started with my six year old Saturday night (brought from school) then the rest of us fell like domminos. I lost ten pounds in two days. I can not remember being this sick in many years. Good thing it does not last long. I was wishing for an IV.

Jared (feeling better)


----------



## wolfwood

Wish I could get a flu shot, but Doc says "no go". Flu shots (and most meds) don't mix with high blod pressure


----------



## Lady Di

Since I'm high risk, I get my flu shot every year

Except the year there was a shortage. Got the flu that year too.


----------



## HootBob

Katrina said:


> Update: she just ran full speed into the bathroom and thought she had made it. Only problem was she didn't lift the lid.


Bummer Jim Hope she is feeling better real soon
The stomach bug has been going around up in this area for awhile

Don


----------



## Cajuncountry

I got the flu shot and still ended up with the flu. We were camping for New Years and my son became sick on Saturday night. Sunday he was at a after hours clinic and we all got Tamiflu. I thankfully had mild symptoms which was hopefully helped by the shot and Tamiflu.


----------



## dthorfnp

wolfwood said:


> Wish I could get a flu shot, but Doc says "no go". Flu shots (and most meds) don't mix with high blod pressure


Wolfwood, you may want to check with your doctor again, there is no reason to avoid a flu shot because of high blood pressure medicine. Actually that almost puts you in the high risk category. As a public health nurse practitioner I highly recommend to all my patients who are hypertensive to get flu shots. Its still not too late, by the way depending on where you are at and if the flu has hit there. It take 2 weeks to build immunity so you may still have time.

Also for those of you with spewing family members, there is a nasty virus going around called norovirus that is causing a lot of the "stomach flu" symptoms and it is really nasty stuff and HIGHLY contagious. Wash your hands, wash your hands wash your hands!!!!!!!!


----------



## outbackinMT

We haven't had very many documented cases of influenza here, but a really bad outbreak of Norovirus--it's hit the nursing homes pretty hard and they are all on lockdown--no visitors. Pretty sad and scary!!!

I hope everybody stays healthy!!! Don't forget to wash your hands often!!! This is the best defense against these darned viruses.

Brenda


----------



## Camping Fan

dthorfnp said:


> Wish I could get a flu shot, but Doc says "no go". Flu shots (and most meds) don't mix with high blod pressure


Wolfwood, you may want to check with your doctor again, there is no reason to avoid a flu shot because of high blood pressure medicine.

[/quote]

dthorfnp is correct Wolfie, having high blood pressure and/or being on blood pressure medications doesn't mean you can't get the flu shot. If anything it's more reason to get one. I'd suggest checking with your doctor again, or checking with your local health department to see if they have any flu shots left. It's not too late to get one, the influenza season runs through March or April most years. Here's a link to the CDC's patient information sheet about the influenza vaccine Clicky thngy. You'll need Adobe Acrobat to open the link.


----------



## mswalt

We haven't had the flu, per se, at the Walters house this year yet. Have had the "crud" though. Ears stuffed up with a nagging cough. More like a sinus condition that drags on for weeks. DW's ears haven't unplugged for about 3 weeks. Doc's had her on two different kinds of Rx, still not fully recovered. She was told to call back this week if she's still plugged up.

Doesn't feel bad, though, and that's good.

Mark


----------



## egregg57

All of you sicko's stay right where you are!














we're pretty much flu free here!


----------



## skippershe

OK, first my son had a really bad cold just before Christmas, then I got it...then he got the flu (or whatever it was)...And now he's got another cold again...I'd better not get it!









What is going on in this world??? Germs!


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> OK, first my son had a really bad cold just before Christmas, then I got it...then he got the flu (or whatever it was)...And now he's got another cold again...I'd better not get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on in this world??? Germs!


Not enuff handwashing


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> OK, first my son had a really bad cold just before Christmas, then I got it...then he got the flu (or whatever it was)...And now he's got another cold again...I'd better not get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on in this world??? Germs!


Not enuff handwashing








[/quote]
Or....my sick child who sleeps with us and is inches from my face??

I've been washing my hands all day


----------



## Scrib

Okay, I'm just getting over the flu (very mild - 2 days), and the kids didn't give it to me







Somehow I feel cheated.


----------



## skippershe

Scrib said:


> Okay, I'm just getting over the flu (very mild - 2 days), and the kids didn't give it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I feel cheated.


Don't feel so bad...really! Let them give you something else...something nice, something you can really use


----------

